# *****



## hunter_orange13 (Oct 11, 2008)

ok i have a question about trapping racoons. i'm just a teenager, and i'm a die hard hunter! my family has 20ish chickens, my mom likes them for the fresh eggs. but saturday, there was a **** in broad day light waling our fences! last night i kept chasing him off. he hasn't got a chicken yet, but i have a live trap, so my qusetion is can i trap him? i don't have a trappers license tho :evil:


----------



## WHutchings (Jan 6, 2009)

Since it is ur property and the animal is doing damage to that property you can catch it and/or kill it.


----------



## Hound Inc. (Mar 31, 2008)

Come get a hound, and take care of the problem now, some ***** are smart, where you located?


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

"***** come on the porch momma just chase 'em off with a broom"


----------



## hunter_orange13 (Oct 11, 2008)

Hound Inc. said:


> Come get a hound, and take care of the problem now, some ***** are smart, where you located?


honeyville. just 10 minutes north of brigham


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

You don't need a license to catch those critters. I'm sure Honeyville city has a shooting ordinance forbidding shooting inside the city limits. So capture it up in a leg hold trap and then bash his head real good with a long heavy pipe or baseball bat. Sounds cruel, but it won't be long before you will be buying eggs if you don't get him now. Once you catch that one, keep your trap set, there will be more right behind that one.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

You dont need a permitt for *****, but dont make it known to the whole neighborhood that you are trapping them too. Then you'll get accused of catching old lady mgee's cat and all hell will break loose


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Right on BAX, I forgot to mention that.


----------



## Snipe (Dec 4, 2008)

Lady Mgee i swear that woman is everywhere


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Regardless of whether its a cat or a ****, if it's coming on your property and harassing your chickens, you have every right to trap it.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Chaser said:


> Regardless of whether its a cat or a ****, if it's coming on your property and harassing your chickens, you have every right to trap it.


Chaser is right about this, but even though you have every right to defend your property there will still be someone that will think what you are doing is wrong and try and create problems for you. This is why I suggest keeping quiet about catching the ****.



Bears Butt said:


> You don't need a license to catch those critters. Once you catch that one, keep your trap set, there will be more right behind that one.


this is also a good point Bears Butt makes, ***** usually come in pairs so you might as well be ready for the next one that should shortly be behind the first


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Hunter Orange, I sent you a PM.


----------



## hunter_orange13 (Oct 11, 2008)

hey thanks guys! i've already caught a cat, and it was freaked out and i know the owner, so i let it go. whith in 10 minutes, i looked outside, and i noticed something was in my trap, so i checked it and it was the same stupid cat! so i shook the cat and let it go. now its scared of me! 

do you think i could leggally kill it with my bow or pellet gun???


----------



## Artoxx (Nov 12, 2008)

Legally? probably not.

Most municipalities that don't allow firearms to be discharged in their limits consider a pellet gun to be a firearm. Not to mention that a raccoon is ridiculously tough and it would take a pellet gun almost as powerful as a .22 to kill one cleanly. Sadly they are just as LOUD as a .22 also.

VERY few municipalities will actually worry about it unless you break a window or shoot something like a STUPID cat, as opposed to the other kind. :wink: 

Or if some nosy **** neighbor makes a complaint about it. MY neighbors know I am the go to guy for removing pests and would not report me. Otherwise when the woodpecker is ripping out their cedar siding, they have to deal with it themselves. hehe

Not sure about the bow thing, but it is only illegal if you get caught either way.  Did I just say that? :twisted:


----------



## Lycan (Sep 22, 2008)

stablebuck said:


> "***** come on the porch momma just chase 'em off with a broom"


 :lol: Man, I love that movie!

On a serious note, what are you using as bait? Raccoons will eat a lot of stuff, cats are a little more picky for the most part. If you are using a can of tuna or some kind of meat you are probably going to keep catching that same pesky cat. Try something sweet like marshmallows or honey. There is also bait that has stuff in it that attracts *****, you mix it with corn.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Use a can of tuna for bait. Open it halfway. Take some pics and post em!!!


----------



## Snipe (Dec 4, 2008)

A friend of mine uses Twinkies for **** bait the cats usually don't mess with them but ***** will


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

I have heard of shiny objects attracting *****. Something about it playing into their curiosity. Maybe you should kill a pigeon and skin it out for bait. That wouldn't help much for the cat situation, but if he's after one coop bird, I don't think he'd be discretionary against another coop bird.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Sardines, Kippersnacks, Tuna all are great to catch ***** and cats. You might want to mix some marshmellows with peanut butter, that will catch the ***** and the cats will ignore it. I also heard, but haven't tried it yet, some of that Gulp fish attractant that comes in a tube.


----------



## Artoxx (Nov 12, 2008)

I was in Sportsmans trying to get out from under the gift card I got for christmas. NO LUCK. :evil: 
Anyway, they had a bottle of goop that said something like Stinky **** bait for trapping *****. Don't have the faintest idea what is in it, but they have it. 

Seems like the only thing they DO have, but it is there. :roll:


----------



## hunter_orange13 (Oct 11, 2008)

my younger brother let a chicken out and failed to put it bck in. well luckily it got into the live trap, and when i heard screaming, i went out there, and i saw something white in the cage, i was 30 yards away, and it was 1030 at night. so i thought i caught a albino ****. well it was shaking BADLY! the cage was actually rolling around! so i got to 10 yards and noticed there was a chicken in the cage, and a **** on top rollng it. ths sorning there was feathers everywhere,. the chicken was fine tho
8)


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Sounds like you need to bait the trap with chicken!! So did you catch the ****?


----------



## Hound Inc. (Mar 31, 2008)

Put that chicken back in the cage, and put the cage in a corner, then get some foot hold traps, make one path to where the chicken is, and you will snag that ****, that or use hounds, or if you are patient enough just wait on the porch with a gun and take care of the problem that way. Some ***** in my experience you can't box trap them, you try and foot hold trap them, and they either chew their foot off, tare the finger off, or rip the skin off the bone, no joke either, dogs have always proved most effective for me, but I am a houndsmen so I am biased to that I guess. 

-Hound


----------



## girlsfishtoo (Feb 5, 2008)

You can trap the raccoon and kill it on site. You may not move it from the site of capture alive. FYI :wink:


----------



## OKEE (Jan 3, 2008)

hunter_orange13 said:


> hey thanks guys! i've already caught a cat, and it was freaked out and i know the owner, so i let it go. whith in 10 minutes, i looked outside, and i noticed something was in my trap, so i checked it and it was the same stupid cat! so i shook the cat and let it go. now its scared of me!
> 
> do you think i could leggally kill it with my bow or pellet gun???


 Your to nice I don't think I would of gave the racoon or cat a second chance. next time you catch the neighors cat I would hand deliver it to the owner with a firm warning .
-#&#*!-


----------



## adamb (Sep 23, 2007)

Since i have moved into my house about 2 years ago I have caught over 15 and all I use to catch them is a cracked opened egg and some dog food in a live trap and then I either drown 'em in my pond when its filled up or I shoot 'em. But I haven't been able to trap any more since the last **** I caught destroyed my trap. If you don't have a pond you could fill up a big garbage can with water and dump him in. thats one of the simplest ways of getting the job done


----------



## Lycan (Sep 22, 2008)

girlsfishtoo said:


> You can trap the raccoon and kill it on site. You may not move it from the site of capture alive. FYI :wink:


Who would want to? I've seen some pretty angry ***** before, and I can say that anyone who tries to dink around with a cornered raccoon is a special kind of stupid. Get the job done quick, unless you want stitches and shots from your doctor for the next month.


----------



## hunter_orange13 (Oct 11, 2008)

so i know that coyotes learn well, so hunters educate them etc.etc.etc.

are ***** this way? cause he won't get the food in the traps. but he'll knock the garbage cans over :evil: and we can even watch him in our petas neighbor in day light, so i think he is starving


----------



## Hound Inc. (Mar 31, 2008)

HO, I have dealt with this same problem numerous times, get a cuff link trap, or a # 2 foot hold and shut him down, or get one of the many hound guys and exterminate that SOB. The **** knows that the chickens are in a cage, and he has trouble getting in there, why in the hell is he going to go in a wire trap? ***** are smart little beggars, you could poison him but it wouldn't be as much fun. 

-Hound


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

My vote is for the bow.... pretty silent and if you get him at night, the neighbors will never know. If you get a pass through (hopefully) you can pick up your arrow and nobody is the wiser when there is a dead **** laying around somewhere. They're certainly not quiet critters so if it starts squalling, I'm sure most folks would just think its a cat fight or something. Hell, I'd volunteer to come up and help you if you wanted.... I've wanted to shoot a **** with my bow for a while now.


----------



## BugleB (Sep 24, 2008)

You can kill a cat or a **** in a live trap real easy with a 10 pump pellet gun, but use BB's, not pellets. Pellets are too soft to get good penteration. Put the barrel as close as possible to his forehead and let him have it. It doesn't make much noise. Don't kill a skunk that way or it will make a big stink. You can drown skunks or throw a cover over the trap and fuigate it with the exhaust from your car, and they don't spray.

I had some ***** crawl through a small opening in my chicken coop under the eaves. They killed all my chickens. I put a snare in the opening and snagged two of them when they came back to eat on the chickens. Snares don't work real well on ***** because they usually don't get caught until it hits their hips. They go crazy and twist up your snare so bad that it pretty much ruins it, but at least I elininated two ***** with two snares.


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

hunter_orange13 said:


> ok i have a question about trapping racoons. i'm just a teenager, and i'm a die hard hunter! my family has 20ish chickens, my mom likes them for the fresh eggs. but saturday, there was a **** in broad day light waling our fences! last night i kept chasing him off. he hasn't got a chicken yet, but i have a live trap, so my qusetion is can i trap him? i don't have a trappers license tho :evil:


CB caps work wonders! No louder than a bb gun and very lethal. That is what my grandpa used to use in the middle of syracuse and nobody ever knew. 8)


----------



## hunter_orange13 (Oct 11, 2008)

maybe i'm just dumb, but what is a CB cap? 

still no ****. i think this'n is smart. i got a shot wwhil target shooting my bow yesterday at him. but i missed, and ruined my arrow


----------



## Artoxx (Nov 12, 2008)

It is a .22 ultra light for all intents. Sub-sonic, no loud crack. Will kill a **** at 25-50 feet pretty easy. Poachers use them to take DEER without alerting the whole mountain.

Nice little stealth loads.


----------



## stick_man (Sep 10, 2007)

Sounds kind of like a .22 short. They are not much louder than a cap gun and can take care of a large rat at about 40-50 feet, so they should be ok for a **** at 25. Haven't seen many of them around lately though. They may not even be available anymore.


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

stick_man said:


> Sounds kind of like a .22 short. They are not much louder than a cap gun and can take care of a large rat at about 40-50 feet, so they should be ok for a **** at 25. Haven't seen many of them around lately though. They may not even be available anymore.


The last time i bought them i got them at Smith and Eds. They are usually right next to the CCI Stingers. I am pretty sure sportsmans still carries them. 8)


----------



## Snipe (Dec 4, 2008)

Cal Ranch in WJ has some too. They are a 29 grain bullet at 710 FPS. They come in long and short, there real quiet from a rifle, Not real quiet from my single six but quieter then a short or LR
Tony

Also i have seen CB Shorts at Walmart in Sandy


----------



## hunter_orange13 (Oct 11, 2008)

how much do they cost? jw


----------



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

It's pretty easy to silence a .22 with nothing more than a plastic soda bottle (for informational purposes only). All you'll hear is the bolt cycle on your semi-auto--it's quieter than a pellet gun (or so I'm told).

I just killed a **** in my garage this weekend--and I live in suburbia. I didn't tell my son about it because I was afraid he'd try to make a coonskin hat out of it!


----------



## James (Oct 7, 2007)

Ever use one of those Conibear traps? Snap! End of problem. 

To use a Conibear you need to make a set at the mouth of a burrow or somehow restrict entry into something so that the critter will go through the trap to gain entrance. My favorite set is to dig a hole into a bank about 10 inches diameter and 3 feet deep. Smelly bait is placed in the back of the hole, and the Conibear is set at the entrance. A garbage can might be used for the (burrow), if you gave it some thought how to close the end except for room for the trap. The large Conibear is maybe 11 or 12 inches square.

Well, if the neighbors cat gets into that, you just have to shovel and shut up.

Caution, be darned careful with these traps. If one accidently catches you on the arm, you can't get out of it alone. If no one to help, you will lose the arm. There is a way with a piece of stout rope that you can use to tie one spring back while you compress the other. If you trap alone always carry the piece of rope. 

Whatever trap you use, best to keep it out of sight and be quiet about it. No use beggin for trouble.

I am all for the hound remedy. I used to have hounds too, and loved hunting with them.


----------



## 12many (Apr 14, 2008)

Conibear traps work well for cats but not so much for *****, I agree with ADAMB once you catch a **** in a live trap just drop it into a garbage can or 55 gal drum with water, I use a brick to keep the trap underwater. using any kind of weapon 22, stick, knife will leave a mess and may cause damage to your trap. If you catch your neighbors cat and want it gone NEVER TELL ANYONE WHAT YOU DID
If you want to catch cats with a Conibear trap I have used a 5 gal bucket.
Put your bait whatever it is, into the bucket (on its side) prop the Conibear trap in front of the bucket ready to snap about 2" above ground so they dont try to go under or over the trap cats are dumb and will try to go through.
I live in Willard and my neighbors moved out leaving about 15 cats behind, they were urinating on my horse hay causing unsafe hay for the horse, this problem was solved using this Conibear trap method.


----------

